# John MacNaughton Bottle



## curiousmom (Apr 17, 2012)

My family found a Brown glass bottle and we are wondering if anyone knows anymore about it.

 It appears to be a whiskey bottle, about 11 inches tall, 10 5/8 inches at largest diameter just below the neck and 9 1/8 at the bottom.  There is a single Maple leaf on one side right at the top curve of the main part of the bottle.  It was the federal warning about sale or re-use of the bottle on the bottom side.  It is also marked 4/5 quart.

 On the bottom of the bottle is imprinted John MacNaughton Co., and the numbers 85D - 9 63 and below that is appears to be a 6.

 No cork, no visible damage.  It is a "seamed" bottle with a "beveled" edge right below the "mouth" of the bottle. I'm guessing that it probably doesn't have much of a value other than a great bottle to put a colored drip candle in for decoration.

 Any additional information would be appreciated.

 Thanks


----------



## Bixel (Apr 17, 2012)

woah, I found a bottle i thought matched, missed the part where you said it was brown.[8|]

 I can find some whisky bottles on the internet from the same company.

 Any chance you can post a picture?


----------



## curiousmom (Apr 17, 2012)

No, its brown I don't beleive its a decanter.  Too tall for what I would expect of a decanter.  It's probably more of a "everyday" whiskey bottle.  I'd post a pic, but camera not available.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 17, 2012)

The bottle is definitely a whiskey bottle that dates between the end of prohibition and 1964. I would say, IMHO, that it about worthless to collectors, I know of no collectors of that type bottle.


----------



## epackage (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm guessing it's this one and it is meant for a candle as you stated, or the recycling pile...Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item19cf36a7f9&item=110850648057&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=TCBzwlqZTy6kBBsIdmb1GbIUC7s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## curiousmom (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, it is very similar to that bottle except for the extra band on the neck of the bottle.  Thanks for posting that pic.  We will put our color drip candle in it and enjoy the "fun" value of it and if it ever breaks, no worries.

 Thanks for all the input everyone.


----------

